
Ask HN: Where/how to meet co-founders? - 1_listerine_pls
Better said, How did you meet them?
======
throwaway_monty
Unpopular buzzkill answer: You meet good cofounders from the good school you
attend, your programming friends, and the top tech companies you work at. If
you don't know any of those people, you don't have any good cofounder
candidates and probably never will.

There's a reason "Poor kid starts a succesful startup" is much rarer than
"Upper-middle class kid starts a succesful startup"

------
hacknat
Don't be afraid to think outside the box. You likely have someone in your
network who is a good fit. Especially if you're technical. Yiu don't need
another technical founder, you need someone who's good at biz dev and
marketing.

------
kevindeasis
Most people would mention school and work.

What are people's experience with having strangers as co-founders? Some say
it's pretty risky?

------
hashkb
Through your network. I used to think networking was silly, now I am a
cofounder.

If you live in SF, just go to meetups and coworking spaces and conferences and
all that stuff.

